# Freedom



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy 4th of July weekend everyone!! Thx to all of you who served our country now and in the past for your sacrifice of service in danger for us !! I hope you have a great weekend whatever your plans are!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've noticed more talk about how we've forgotten what the true meaning of the 4th is. I'm not so sure we have. As you stated it's all about freedom and this small holiday gives some freedom in different terms for many Americans.

My plans are playing in traffic going back and forth to the hospital.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that as I look at conditions around the world on the news, the more grateful I am for our country despite the turmoil of this day and age. 
God bless, Robin, be careful on the road!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't forget to thank the French. Without them we would still be singing "God save the Queen" and celebrated our freedom by sending the statue of Liberty ; Liberation from those who had oppressed us. In my lifetime I wonder what we did to piss them off?

Freedom back then led to patriotism. Now we help fight other country's battles and help them out any way they ask and never get anything in return, and the world thinks of "Freedom" means America's help is a Free ride. I am sad but glad ISIS has been terrorizing all nations. Let others get off their fat butt and fight. 

Anyway Happy 4th of July. A patriotic holiday. A reminder that patriotism is still alive but needs to be dusted off and shined up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ms Patty, did you ever tell us what your weekend was going to be? Seeing the kiddos and grand kiddos?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, I guess I didn't did ?  About all we're doing is going to our oldest son's house for a hamburger cookout then going to the city park for the fireworks display on Monday.
I'm making home made ice cream and grape dumplings ( Indian dish ) and potato salad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like a full day. Hope the weather co-operates and you get to see a great fireworks display.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Happy 4th ......


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We've been so out of our minds busy around here I didn't even know the fourth was coming up until I looked at FaceBook today and it was filled with posts about sparing your pet from the stress of fireworks... whoops. Hope the holidays find you all well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too, WLC. The SIL said something about being off the road before the holiday, say what? Holiday? When?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard from a retired trainer today that she recommends in the crate with a loud tv or radio. Makes sense to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I heard from a retired trainer today that she recommends in the crate with a loud tv or radio. Makes sense to me.


I'm not sure that even works. I'm going by the attitude of my own when it's t-storming. Even with the TV going, they can hear the thunder and still are unhappy. I'm not sure a cage will do the trick even though mine looks for a dark corner he can never stay in it when it's booming.

My old vet had those thunder shirt dealies. One of the women that worked there said she gave it a try with her dog and it worked!

And then there's always Clomicalm but you have to know that a t-storm is coming well in advance for it to be any kind of effective.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So far , the dogs I have now are not , or don't seem to be afraid. They've been outside all day jyst coming in and out to cool off. I had one dog that tore the door completely off her crate during a t-storm and fireworks , uh NO , she was in my lap with her head buried.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the first time for me having a dog that gets wound up about loud noises. And I can see that possibility of tearing a door off crate just from the behavior of my own. The one dog that doesn't get too wired will come lay at my feet and is happy if I touch him. It's his brother that is the total loon and would probably tear the door off to get away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm so lucky-people shoot exploding targets all the time here and every weekend sounds like 4th of July.Mt dog is not phased by them and is the 1st that didn't run and hide everytime I grab the gun.I don't think it bothers the chickens,either.They go about their day except the falcons got their babies out teaching them to hunt and they got their eyes on the juveniles but I kept them locked up this weekend cuz of the rain so they were safe.The hawks don't bother them but the falcons are a different story-hunting in groups and relentless.Even the adults are afraid of them.


----------

